
Lessons learned from our recent switch to GitHub Enterprise - dcancel
http://dev.hubspot.com/bid/88470/Warp-Speed-with-GitHub-Enterprise
======
georgemcbay
We used Github Enterprise at my last workplace, paying $5k/yr.

We could have easily paid $300/yr ($25/mo) instead if we just used the normal
Github site and had a better experience (they were constantly shifting things
around to avoid the 20 user cap), but the company IT was adamant on bringing
anything in-house that could be brought in-house.

Github is great, but there are very few situations in which Github Enterprise
really makes sense, IMO.

~~~
tedivm
GE gives us far more control, far more logging and auditing (which is the real
key), as well as nice things like LDAP authentication that make adding and
removing users from the system far, far easier to manage. There are real
reasons to use it besides just wanting things in house, although for a
software company who needs to keep their software secure you shouldn't use
anything except Github Enterprise. We all saw the bug that happened just a few
months ago- who knows how many people were using that maliciously before it
was made public.

I will say though, there have been a ton of improvements in Github Enterprise.
We rejected it after getting a trial six months ago, and gave the sales team a
huge list of problems (it was kind of disgusting, actually). Since then
they've actually addressed the vast majority of our list (certainly all of the
high priority things), which prompted us to look at it again. We're pretty
happy with that decision.

That being said, if you're too cheap to buy licenses for all of your staff
then you shouldn't use the thing. That's not a Github Enterprise specific
issue though.

------
jyou
Looks very nice. Pretty pricy too. It seems for team <=20, always $5000 per
year, I wonder why they are not making the pricing more flexible.

~~~
jeremiep
They do have licensing options for purchases of 1000+ seats.

I do agree that its quite expensive however, this is why the company I work
for chose Gitorious instead of GH:E with 300+ seats.

~~~
wink
We've used gitorious as well, but due to several problems we've now switched
to a GitHub organization and Gitlab. Much more happy this way in general, but
the team management options for GitHub are lacking. Purely going for the
Gitlab route would've probably worked out better. (We have around 50 people
with Github accounts now and some of them are changing teams frequently.)

------
kyrra
I believe the biggest complaint I keep hearing about GitHub:Enterprise is it's
crappy search functionality. I think a lot of developers want to be able to
search the code easily, and Github:E seems to be mediocre at it.

~~~
wsorenson
This; the search is beyond terrible.

~~~
binarycrusader
They should seriously consider using OpenGrok. It's a fantastic open source
code browser / searching tool that supports a variety of languages. It's also
released under an OSI-approved open source license.

